# California School of Culinary Arts



## duder75 (Oct 18, 2007)

I want to be a chef. Right now, I'm looking at attending the California School of Culinary Arts in Pasadena. I took the tour and all that, but it's $50,000. Would my money be better spent at another school, or is this school as good as they get, as the admissions rep claims? There's other schools in the area, and I wouldn't be against attending school out of the area, either. I just want to get my money's worth without sitting in school for years. Any input would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## sharonla (Oct 16, 2007)

You are better off getting a job as a prep cook at a restaurant and working your way up. Or see if your local community college offers culinary programs. This school is a for-profit school that makes its money off of your student loans. You will end up taking out private loans and paying high interest rates for an education that doesn't mean anything. Then you will be so in debt you won't be able to work in the industry. Don't listen to them telling you you'll be making $45,000 a year as a sous chef when you get out or have your own show on the Food Network. Do your research - you'll be lucky if you make $11/hour as a line cook coming out of school, working 80 hours a week. How are you going to afford paying off your $800/month loan payment making that kind of money?

If you want to spend big bucks, go to the CIA. They are still a well-respected school. Otherwise, stay away from schools run by the CEC! The Le Cordon Bleu name doesn't mean anything. 

If you don't believe me, Google the article entitled "Burnt Chefs" from the SF Weekly. It's about the California Culinary Academy in San Francisco, another school run by the CEC:


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Is the CIA California Branch any different the the New York one?


----------

